# Trolling motors



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Is there anyway I can have the anchor feature and do the trolling like the regular trolling motors? I am not a fan of the remote and rather just bump it to turn. Was thinking of putting a foot button for power but steering i haven't figured out yet.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, I was asking my trolling motor guy her in Jax the same question. I like the handle sometimes more than the remote, but I wanted one with an anchor mode. He told me that none of the trolling motor companies are going to spend the money engineering that. Its either fully manual or fully electronic and motorized.

You would have to engineer the steering motor be be overridden in a manual setting and almost have a clutch like activation button on the top of the handle that could engage the motor and GPS to lock in place and take over....

Bottom line is I don't see it happening and neither did he (being a certified Minn Kota and MotorGuide service guy).


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Get one of those anchor pins mounted on the front and jam it down when you want to stop


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> No, I was asking my trolling motor guy her in Jax the same question. I like the handle sometimes more than the remote, but I wanted one with an anchor mode. He told me that none of the trolling motor companies are going to spend the money engineering that. Its either fully manual or fully electronic and motorized.
> 
> You would have to engineer the steering motor be be overridden in a manual setting and almost have a clutch like activation button on the top of the handle that could engage the motor and GPS to lock in place and take over....
> 
> Bottom line is I don't see it happening and neither did he (being a certified Minn Kota and MotorGuide service guy).


Hear me out... What about raising the trolling motor out of the steering slot an put a stopper like on the manual steering that adjusts the height and use a trolling motor handle extender
. Now for the throttle you are not going to get adjustable speed so you would set it on what ever speed you like and install a shut off switch on the main power, the foot button will be parallel with the shut of. I'll try to draw up some pics for a better understanding.



permitchaser said:


> Get one of those anchor pins mounted on the front and jam it down when you want to stop


the water is to deep.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Hear me out... What about raising the trolling motor out of the steering slot an put a stopper like on the manual steering that adjusts the height and use a trolling motor handle extender
> . Now for the throttle you are not going to get adjustable speed so you would set it on what ever speed you like and install a shut off switch on the main power, the foot button will be parallel with the shut of. I'll try to draw up some pics for a better understanding.
> 
> the water is to deep.


Not a bad idea. I'd like to see a handle TM with a clutch engineered to run it in anchor mode then disengage the clutch to steer it manually. No adjusting just a hit of a button and there you go.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

CodyW said:


> Hear me out... What about raising the trolling motor out of the steering slot an put a stopper like on the manual steering that adjusts the height and use a trolling motor handle extender
> . Now for the throttle you are not going to get adjustable speed so you would set it on what ever speed you like and install a shut off switch on the main power, the foot button will be parallel with the shut of. I'll try to draw up some pics for a better understanding.
> 
> the water is to deep.


Getting closer!! Instead of a clutch, there could be a splined joint between the shaft and steer motor. An actuator could lift or lower the motor shaft to engage or disengage the steer motor. As far as throttle goes, just make the tiller handle a duplicate control that overrides the remote when turned to the on position. Ideas always sound crazy until someone makes them reality. A dual mode (tiller/remote) is far from impossible. MinnKota van moto guiden, you listening?


----------



## Scrob (Aug 26, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> No, I was asking my trolling motor guy her in Jax the same question. I like the handle sometimes more than the remote, but I wanted one with an anchor mode. He told me that none of the trolling motor companies are going to spend the money engineering that. Its either fully manual or fully electronic and motorized.
> 
> You would have to engineer the steering motor be be overridden in a manual setting and almost have a clutch like activation button on the top of the handle that could engage the motor and GPS to lock in place and take over....
> 
> Bottom line is I don't see it happening and neither did he (being a certified Minn Kota and MotorGuide service guy).


Who's your trolling motor guy in Jax? I live here and need someone to look at my Minn Kota for me. Thanks


----------



## alex1988 (Nov 12, 2009)

The only way to accomplish this would be to retrofit the "brains"from an "anchor"capable trolling motor to a normal one. 

Another way, that I have no clue how to do because I can't program, is to take apart quad copter and use it's P.I.D. controller, gyroscopes/MRU's and fitting a small gps receiver into the trolling motor (maybe out of an old cellphone?).

Like I said earlier, I can't program this but theoretically these are the parts needed for the trolling motor to predict environmental forces, calculate a response, and execute the calculation in order to keep the vessel in one place.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Scrob said:


> Who's your trolling motor guy in Jax? I live here and need someone to look at my Minn Kota for me. Thanks


Go see Charly at Trolling Motor Service "TMS". He's off Wesconnett near blanding Blvd and 103rd street. 

Tell him Andrew sent you. He does great work.


----------

